# LPG Gas Conversion Kit for Honda Generator



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

Just thought I would tell you about the stand we visited on Sunday at the NEC Caravan and Motorhome show. It was called Edge Technology and they were selling generators and Gas Conversion Kits. We had a chat to the guy on the stand and found out what we wanted to know and then on Monday morning we rang them to place an order for one of these kits and it arrived today.

My husband has just fitted it this afternoon to our Honda EU20i generator and we are well impressed with it and now we can have the best of both worlds LPG or petrol. We ordered a special connector for the otudoor bbq point and this means we can now run the genarator directly from our Gaslow refillable LPG gas bottle supply so not only will it be cheaper and less smelly but we wont suddenly run out of fuel either. We can still use petrol if we wish to and we will carry a can of petrol around with us for use in emergencies but being able to use our gas supply will be a huge benefit to us especially when wildcamping in and around Europe.

When we tested it out we are convinced the generator was running quieter too but maybe that was our imagination but it certainly seemed quieter than normal.

Anyway, for anyone interested take a look at their website 
http://www.edgetechnology.co.uk/index.htm and see what you think?

It cost approx £160 altogether including vat and delivery but we did opt for the kit where Edge Technology fit a certain part of the kit to the generator door for you and you then receive a complete new Honda generator door with this particular fitment already in place. Hubby did all the DIY bits himself and he said it was a doddle to fit!

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

wrong button oops


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

Yes, it's a nice bit of kit. When I got mine for the EU1.0i, they insisted that their conversion had to be supplied from a gas high pressure point. I infer from your post that they are now content to take feed from the low pressure side.

I'm not sure how you will store the genny, but the nice thing about gas is the genny doesn't smell once it has stopped for a few minutes, so I'd try to avoid the petrol if you can.

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

excuse my generator ignorance...

if you are running the generator for short periods, is it safe to run it in the garage? or does it always have to be outside?
I'd like to consider getting one with LPG facility.


Also I see they rate the honda EU20i at 52dB... at 7 metres. What's the noise like if you are only a metre or two away??

wilse


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

What do you mean by high and low pressure Dave (excuse my ignorance but hubby isnt here at the moment) I do know my husband spoke to the guy on the stand about what, where and how he was going to be using it and they did not mention anything regarding low and high pressure as far as I know. They did defintely say to my husband when he enquired about connecting it to his outside bbq point that this was ok to do so. Oooh goodness I hope there isn't a problem with using it this way, you've got me worried now! Also is there a special way you need to store a generator as we normally keep ours in an outside locker when not in use and with you querying our storage conditons I was wondering if there is something we should know?

Yeah first thing we noticed when we tried it out was the lack of smelly petrol fumes and it was so much nicer I must agree.

To answer your question wilse - all I can tell you is that we don't find our genny particularly noisy as far as generators go but no generator is completely silent but the Honda suitcase ones are renowned for their reliability and low noise levels and to be honest we often get passersby stopping and commenting on how quiet it is so that tells you something I think. We are pleased with ours but you must use them in the outdoors and not inside but whether that is the same when used on LPG or not I really do not know and maybe someone with more knowledge of the technical and safety side of things can answer this for you?

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wilse,

Well, it is just an internal combustion engine. So it needs air and fuel and creates heat, noise and toxic fumes.

The exhaust from my EU1.0i is pretty hot maybe up to a couple of feet in a direct line. And the exhaust has to be vented to outside.

If the genny is generating anywhere near its full outrput, yes it's noisy right next to it! That's despite it still being the quietest portable genny for its output.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

As to high versus low pressure you will see from this old post (and earlier in the thread) the issue:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-152089.html#152089

For storage, I simply meant whether you would be able to smell the genny from inside after use. If I don't have a rear storage box on my panel van, I store the genny inside. With petrol, it was a pain sealing the genny and its smell. With gas, I don't even think about it. But the genny has to be empty of petrol in its tank, too. It takes some time for it all to evaporate, so don't swap between the two sources if you value the absence of smell on gas.

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks folks...

final silly question how often do you use them?
If I'm staying in aires (france) would I get grief from other MH's if I cranked one of these beasties up?

final final silly question.

could I make a lead from the generator with standard UK plug on one end and hook-up connector on the other, and plug straight into the hook-up input??
Is this the correct way of powering your truck?



wilse


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use it rarely; but I'm grateful I have it when I do.

Depending on your definition of grief, yes. Evil thoughts in your direction from camping neighbours.

Yes.

Yes.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I bought my gas conversion from www.brownpower.co.uk 
I to was led to believe that to run generator on gas / petrol you had to connect to high pressure gas supply. Edge tec told me that and as far as I new had gone over to the low pressure system only. 
Wobby


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

What actually is the difference between high and low pressure connection and what actually is the issue with it? I have read the old posts Dave and so has my husband but he doesn't really understand it all either. Edge Technology did not point any of this out to him at the NEC and we made it clear how we wanted to fit it etc in fact my husband even ordered the relevant bbq connector for our outside gas bbq point from them too so they obviously stock the relevant parts for such use and I would have thought if there was an issue they would have said something surely? Our generator is working fine and we have given it a good trial run this afternoon so any advice or clarification would be most appreciated. 

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Me again 
Just had a look at the conversion kit from Edge Tec. its the same as mine and runs on a low pressure connection. With these kit to convert your Generator first remove filter bowl from carburettor then remove float chamber and valve. Remove fuel injector and replace with gas injector which is connected to the gas supply hose the other end of which is connected to a special gas demand valve. 
Because the carburettor is stripped apart it no longer is of use for petrol, however I saved all the bit so if necessary I can put it all back together again. Like humpty Dumpty. :roll: 

High pressure is the gas pressure at the bottle before in reaches the regulator. 
Low pressure is the pressure at at cooker, hob, fridge, or BBQ point.

Some of Edge Tecs old conversion kits would allow you to run the Generator on either gas or petrol, But and it is a BIG but, you had to supply the gas valve with high pressure gas that required a special hose.
(Trust me not a good idea thats why they dropped it!!.)
The system you have is far safer and you can get your gas suppy from the BBQ point, I have mine set up that way. If you have any more concerns PM me with your Phone number and I will give you a ring.
Wobby


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wobby, 

Our kit for the carburettor consisted of an aluminium adapter, a jet insert and 2 extended studs. The aluminium adapter fits between the air filter and the carburettor and means it can be used for either petrol or LPG which is exactly what we were told by the guy from Edge Technology. No other modifications have been made to the carburettor and there was no need to strip it down either, just a simple job of removing it from the engine in order to fit the longer studs. The gas is fed into the carburettor by a Garretson Fuel controller which is bolted to the side of the Generator. It seems incredibly easy compared to what you had to do - but it works!

Ours must be an new kit or something or is it because ours is a different generator? Ours is a Honda EU20i suitcase model.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

spelling mistake wrong button again


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Interesting last posts from both Wobby and Sue. If I were in the market and didn't already have one I'd certainly want to get Edge Technology to explain. Have they gone through 2 evolutions, high pressure gas or petrol to low pressure gas only to low pressure gas or petrol, or what?

From a safety point of view I would caution creative LPG genny users not to take too literally Wobby's words "there is almost zero C/o output just C/o2 and water vapour which means no nasty fumes". The World Liquefied Petroleum Gas Association (WLPGA) claims the benefits of propane powered engines include reduced emissions - "50% less carbon monoxide, 40% less hydrocarbons, 35% less nitrogen oxides (NOx) and 50% less ozone forming potential compared to gasoline". Which is why I said earlier "So it needs air and fuel and creates heat, noise and toxic fumes."

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Just spoke to Edge Technology and spoke to a very nice and knowledgeable man who I voiced my concerns to and he reassured me that our kit is indeed duel fuel and is perfectly ok to use on our exterior bbq gas point. The Garretson fuel controller is designed to operate on the low pressure side of the motorhome where the bbq point is. Like I say it is duel fuel but you have to make sure that the caruberettor and fuel tank are 100% empty of petrol before running it on gas. 

I did tell the guy I spoke to take a look at this topic on MHF and suggested if he had the time it might be an idea to include a post that explains all this to those people who are interested in his kit and also to reassure others who have doubts about it and hoepfully he will do this and post a reply that helps to expalin things better than I have attempted to do.

To sum it all up, we are very pleased with this LPG conversion kit and now that we know for sure that it is fit for the job we are even happier and for anyone thinking of getting one I can highly recommend Edge Technology for both their product and their service.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Keep pressing the wrong button when correcting my spelling mistakes


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> Keep pressing the wrong button when correcting my spelling mistakes


If you create posts you don't want (like your three  ), click the "Edit" button and then delete the post.

Better still, click the "X" next to the "edit button"....

Dougie.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Then unlike petrol it should be quite safe."

We will have to agree to disagree; I see no difference in how we should handle a genny and its exhaust from the viewpoint of safety.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hey Wobby - it wasn't me that fitted it LOL it was my husband! 

Good gracious me I cannot even fit a picture to the wall never mind anything so technical as a gas conversion kit ha ha!

Sue


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*I AM WRONG*

Today I tested my Honda generator for exhaust emissions and the C/o level was over 3000 ppm  
I was wrong and apologise to anyone I may have mislead about the safety of using the Honda, even in a well ventilated garage, I would not advise its. 
Dave you were RIGHT and SORRY for disagreeing with you, I have removed previous post so as not to mislead anyone else and am going to retire to my G n T and keep my mouth shut. 
Sonesta, looks like you got the better conversion kit.

Wobby


----------

